Ask HN: What are the best non-fiction books? - bourn
======
ohmichel
Selfie: How We Became So Self-Obsessed and What It's Doing to Us I read this
last year and IMO it's really good material.

Would appreciate if you suggest me a book too. Regards.

[https://www.amazon.com/Selfie-Became-Self-Obsessed-What-
Doin...](https://www.amazon.com/Selfie-Became-Self-Obsessed-What-
Doing/dp/1447283643)

------
tmaly
Shoe Dog, the memoir of Phil Knight and how he started Nike. Great read so
far.

How to Fail at Almost Everything and Still Win Big by Scott Adams is another
one I really enjoyed reading. The systems verse goals approach was something
that really appealed to me.

------
thecodeboy
The Innovators by Walter Isaacson

~~~
thecodeboy
Tuesdays with Morrie by Mitch Albom

